# beretta px4 in 9mm or .40???



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

can't make up my mind...any thoughts from the actual px4 owners?
i bought a 92fs 9mm (new) a few weeks ago, took it out to the range and loved the action on it..now looking to buy a px4...leaning towards 9mm but can anyone give me reasons to buy a .40???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can tell you this. I ran into my exson in law at the range and he had a brand new PX4 in .40 caliber. That is one fine shooting gun. I would say the choice is yours about 9mm or .40s&w. Your going to hear a lot of negitive about the .40, but it's all about they, cost more to shoot. So far as shooting, there's not a big difference between the two calibers.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Buy the 9mm version. Cheaper to shoot.


----------

